# GREGS pics and journey to NABBA first timers



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

as some of you may know i am preparing for my first show

which is just under 6wks out nabba wales area

thought i would post a few pics up of myself from 6wks out

for you to see where i am at

still have to get alot leaner as im holding alot of water still

but have got 6wks left to make the grade

and really looking forward to competing

any questions welcome and critcsim and advice welcome too thanks


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

need more info mate.

height, wieght

whats ur diet, bf%, training, aas.

i was in worse condition than u r now 6weeks out, and i came in fine, so you should be fine.

u look like your holding some nice mass, good shape and decent legs.

keep at it and get back to us mate


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking real good there m8, how old r u and what weight?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> need more info mate.
> 
> height, wieght
> 
> ...


hi mate firstly well done again from your show did awesome

im 5.4 so yes another short ass  weight now is 11st.10 from 13.5 in the offseason, have lost alot of weight but think i have kept my mass on

which is a gd thing

diet is changing all the time im consuming around 130g carbs a day at the moment and on a lower day going dwn to 70/80

not always on my pc so not goin to write out everything to regards as diet and so fore but will do my best with the updats of things


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> looking real good there m8, how old r u and what weight?


thanks mate just turned 22 bn thinking bout competing for ages but

was to busy goin out and getting recked

but times have changed now


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice mate same age as me and your first show aswell:beer1:

I would say step up the cardio and whatever your doing to lose fat as your behind, just calling it as i see it i am also a bit behind so i have stepped up cardio.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good luck, with 6 weeks you have your work cut out for you!

Good leg development, thats rare nowadays!

I think your looking at some major cardio sessions between now and the contest..


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

on the whole looking good bud, agree with above posts bout stepping up the fat loss, but it aint as bad as some posts are making out, so dont panic and go nuts with the CV and risk losing muscle. Do your research, and make your CV smart. Dont know what AAS your taking but maybe switch up the fat burner, try and shock the body. Got some solid mass though bud so stay positive.

On a side note i dont know if thats how your planing on posing your hamstring on contest time in the rear shots, but i would look at changing it. Look at some of the pics from USA NPC shows were guys who have weaker hams compared to there quads kind of rotate there feet so you look at the outer quad sweep as much as the hamstring and bring your hamstring more under your bum, as that will help create a shadow. kind of hard to expalin but ill try and post a picture showing what i mean. Unless your hams are huge AND ripped then just sticking your leg back dont look great. Jay Cutler does it but his hamstrings and glutes are incredible!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

they werent negative comments, people on this site are just realistic.

just read my thread....plenty of people were "blunt" and it gave me a kick up the ar5e. you are a bi behind for 6 weeks out but so was i.

hit your cardio before breakfast 6 days per week, 45min and then 30mins after training. you shoudny lose mass if its low intensity.

what aas are you using?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

im not taking it as harsh comments i like it

as it onjly pushes you harder all comments are welcome

i realise i am abit behind at the moment and

have wrk to do, but i will get there if it kills me

i was just slow coming in but now the fat has started to shift should be alright will keep everyone updated

cardio is now 1hour in the morn brisk walk and one hour before bed


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> on the whole looking good bud, agree with above posts bout stepping up the fat loss, but it aint as bad as some posts are making out, so dont panic and go nuts with the CV and risk losing muscle. Do your research, and make your CV smart. Dont know what AAS your taking but maybe switch up the fat burner, try and shock the body. Got some solid mass though bud so stay positive.
> 
> On a side note i dont know if thats how your planing on posing your hamstring on contest time in the rear shots, but i would look at changing it. Look at some of the pics from USA NPC shows were guys who have weaker hams compared to there quads kind of rotate there feet so you look at the outer quad sweep as much as the hamstring and bring your hamstring more under your bum, as that will help create a shadow. kind of hard to expalin but ill try and post a picture showing what i mean. Unless your hams are huge AND ripped then just sticking your leg back dont look great. Jay Cutler does it but his hamstrings and glutes are incredible!


thanks for the advice there def need to work on my posing

it is alot harder than ppl think

espically when u are dieting


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Nice mate same age as me and your first show aswell:beer1:
> 
> I would say step up the cardio and whatever your doing to lose fat as your behind, just calling it as i see it i am also a bit behind so i have stepped up cardio.


yea i remember you were abit behind also mate but u have cut up loads since fingers crossed same happens for me

im willing to wrk so im sure it will


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

is it before breakfast? it should be

and yes that is fine.

you may get more from doin your 2nd cardio post training


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

This is what i meant by changing your hamstring pose. it was hard to find a photo so it aint perfect. but its of a bodybuilder called Hugo Rivera and i think its quite an old photo, but as his hamstrings are no were near as strong as his back hes posed them so that on one you see more of the side sweep and on the other leg there is shadow. just a thought.










if this dont work let me know and ill try post it another way.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

dont know if that worked so try copying and pasting this into your addresse bar.

http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/weighttrainingprinciples/a/get_a_wide_back.htm


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> is it before breakfast? it should be
> 
> and yes that is fine.
> 
> you may get more from doin your 2nd cardio post training


yes mate before breakfast and before bed goin to stick with this for this

wk see how it goes if no gd

will try post wrkout also like u said


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> dont know if that worked so try copying and pasting this into your addresse bar.
> 
> http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/weighttrainingprinciples/a/get_a_wide_back.htm


just seen it now know what u mean def looks better will practice that

and post pics up next wk sometime.

thanks for that


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking good Greg. Great wheels too.

Not sure about the yellow trainers though bud !


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

welldone you pics look good just keep the cardio and diet on and your be fine do you have any pics from when you started cutting would be good to see


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Looking good Greg. Great wheels too.
> 
> Not sure about the yellow trainers though bud !


lol yellow is the colour gets noticed

ppl see me coming froma mile away


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Warstu said:


> welldone you pics look good just keep the cardio and diet on and your be fine do you have any pics from when you started cutting would be good to see


i havent soz mate but will take pics weekly now to show my progress


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> need more info mate.
> 
> height, wieght
> 
> ...


what was your conditon like, when u were six wks out do u have any pics

i must of missed them in your thread


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking thick mate.

Great legs. As you change your gear down and with the CV im sure you'll be ok.

Might want look into cycling your carbs. Pscarb helped me with this and the fat really started to move.


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

Greg im sure i have seen that kitchen before???

Your not looking bad mate- some hard work and you will get there!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice shape mate very good first time.. fat loss is abit behind but u'll be fine if you up it a little bit


----------



## Deca Devil (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck mate, agree a little bit behind but just keep pluggign away and it will come!

Arms and Legs look good, you should do ok.....will be there so will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

PRL said:


> Looking thick mate.
> 
> Great legs. As you change your gear down and with the CV im sure you'll be ok.
> 
> Might want look into cycling your carbs. Pscarb helped me with this and the fat really started to move.


yea everything is changing from this wkend so should start to see some changes, and get some of the water off me, also will be carb cycling more  will be having 70g carbs on weds and sats non training days

and 120g on training days

looking back at the pics i posted i do look bloated in them and

do look more cut than that, will try get sum new pics up this wkend


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

S.James.87 said:


> Greg im sure i have seen that kitchen before???
> 
> Your not looking bad mate- some hard work and you will get there!


lol not sure have you? i usually bring birds back to the kitchen to

cook for me


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

DB said:


> nice shape mate very good first time.. fat loss is abit behind but u'll be fine if you up it a little bit


really gd pic in the avator well done again on the victory

yea def a little bit behind but them photos i took i do look very bloated

and look alot leaner than that right now

but have alot of wrk to do


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Deca Devil said:


> Good luck mate, agree a little bit behind but just keep pluggign away and it will come!
> 
> Arms and Legs look good, you should do ok.....will be there so will keep an eye out for you.


thanks bud,

ya keep your eye out if u see me give me a shout


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

just a quick update

have dropped a few pounds since last wkend

and im looking alot leaner and water is starting to come off abit 

today i will consume 120g carbs which will consist of

my oats, jacket potatoes and pro recover

really starting to feel tired all the time now as low on energy


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

greg fear said:


> just a quick update
> 
> have dropped a few pounds since last wkend
> 
> ...


Are you replacing your lost calories from low carbs with good fats?

How many grams of fats are you on a day (I know it depends on how many carbs you are consuming).

Looking really good, Greg.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

any chance of a few more pics? its tough giving feedback from old pics.

try and get some fresh 1s up, its also nice to look back on and see your progression.

scott


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i have started taking in a few more fats

but dont know the exact amount

im just goin by how im looking day by day basis from now and on

and switch things up if i have too also i am weighing myself everyday

to make sure im not losing any muscle things are goin gd at the moment

and a big change since last wks photos

at the moment i have

teaspoon of olive oil in the morning with meal 1

meal 2 i have to 2fish oil caps included

meal -3 i dont add any in

meal 4- 1 fish oil cap

meal 5- post workout no fats

meal 6- teaspoon of olive oil here with meal

meal 7 no fats

but if i start to see im wasting away i will up things so it is constantly changing at the moment


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> any chance of a few more pics? its tough giving feedback from old pics.
> 
> try and get some fresh 1s up, its also nice to look back on and see your progression.
> 
> scott


im goin to try get sum new pics taken this wkend

which i will post up, to see how much progress i have made in the last wk


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good mate.... if you don't mind whats your current diet?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

greg fear said:


> i have started taking in a few more fats
> 
> but dont know the exact amount
> 
> ...


Mate, your lucky if your on 50g fats per day there - no wonder your nearly dying! lol

Obviously you know your body better than anyone else, but if your low carbing, the general consensus is to up your calories in fat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks good mate keep up the good work i know what you mean about low carbs and fat days being hard yesterday it was 330p 30f and 30c for me was a hard day and i barely could sleep but once again i woke up leaner so its working:lift:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

shorty said:


> looking good mate.... if you don't mind whats your current diet?


my diet is changing alot dependant on how im looking

but currently meal1- 30g oats table spoon olive oil and 40g whey

meal2- tin of tuna in water, 100g potato 2fish caps

meal 3- 200g chicken breast 100g potato and green beans

meal 4- 30g oats 40g whey table spoon olive oil

meal 5- post workout pro recover

meal 6- 200g chicken breast cup of brocolli

meal 7- whey 40g


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Mate, your lucky if your on 50g fats per day there - no wonder your nearly dying! lol
> 
> Obviously you know your body better than anyone else, but if your low carbing, the general consensus is to up your calories in fat.


yep i am low on energy but who isint at this stage of dieting

also dont think i have lost any muscle, on this amount of fat and

have def got leaner but things are changing daily


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Looks good mate keep up the good work i know what you mean about low carbs and fat days being hard yesterday it was 330p 30f and 30c for me was a hard day and i barely could sleep but once again i woke up leaner so its working:lift:


yea its really hard and constantly knackered but as you said it does seem to do the trick just go tto stick to it now

as not long left for us now


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

greg fear said:


> my diet is changing alot dependant on how im looking
> 
> but currently meal1- 30g oats table spoon olive oil and 40g whey
> 
> ...


cheers mate... looks very similar to what i'm doing... and it seems to be working well with me so far but my fats are around 80g with protein at about 220g and carbs down to 60g....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

greg fear said:


> meal 7- whey 40g


Make this a caesin shake or cottage cheese, whey is absorbed too fast.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Make this a caesin shake or cottage cheese, whey is absorbed too fast.


i have whey here because it is after my hour cardio before i go to bed

would you change this still?

maybe i will swap it to 50/50 whey and cas


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

greg fear said:


> i have whey here because it is after my hour cardio before i go to bed
> 
> would you change this still?
> 
> maybe i will swap it to 50/50 whey and cas


Personally i would go all caesin mate, i use CNP propeptide for up to 3 of my meals and it just cant be beat IMO.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

shorty said:


> cheers mate... looks very similar to what i'm doing... and it seems to be working well with me so far but my fats are around 80g with protein at about 220g and carbs down to 60g....


what supps do u take to get 80g of fat in your diet?

thats alot of omega 3 caps, what u take all together


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Personally i would go all caesin mate, i use CNP propeptide for up to 3 of my meals and it just cant be beat IMO.


goin to switch to that for my last shake

will get hold of some tomoz


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well weighed myself this morning before morning cardio

and i have dropped 3pounds since last sat and im lookin alot leaner 

today will be consuming

60g c, 30g f, 230g p


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i took some photo's last night, so a wk from the

last one's i posted up

i hope to get them on here later today,

doing that extra cardio has really helped and body has responded

well to it

lost 4pounds in a wk, whilst holding onto muscle

will get them up asap to see what u guys think


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

these were taken on sat

so exactly 5wks out from my show here

managed to drop 4pounds since the last photo's i posted up

and im happy with the progress i made during this wk, still abit behind

but hoping i should be alright now come show time


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I think your biggest issue is that your arms (for forarms deffo) are overpowering everything else.

but yea your looking much better mate! good work.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

i think you look a lot better in these pics, but still a lot of work t do

big legs, good claves. ams look massive!! do overpower ur back a bit.

you need to work on your lat spread. get somebody to tell you which shoulder needs raising/dropping and learn how it feels to pose in a balanced way.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

what weight are you hoping to come in at?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

posting the pics up last wk gave me a kick up the a*s

when i realised i had alot of catching up to do, its gd that ppl were honest

with regards to how behind i was

so im glad i did otherwise i never would of bn ready,

im happy the way im looking at the moment compared to last wk

still alot to do but a little bit more confident that i can get myself ready

for the day,

scott i agree with the posing, and im practicing it daily to get better at it

you should of seen me when i first tryed posing i dont know about you

but it was laughable


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I think your biggest issue is that your arms (for forarms deffo) are overpowering everything else.
> 
> but yea your looking much better mate! good work.


thanks mate glad u can see a difference


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking much better mate!

agreed with Scotty that u need to practice that rear lat spread... dont lean forward as much stomach sucked in, chest up high hands futher round the back and round the small of your waist


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you seem to be on very very little carbs imo


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

simeon69 said:


> what weight are you hoping to come in at?


im not to worried about my weight as i will be doing the first timers

and mr wales height class so as long as i come in shreaded will be happy

hoping that i make the shortest class as im only 5'4 but not sure what

the height classes are


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

DB said:


> looking much better mate!
> 
> agreed with Scotty that u need to practice that rear lat spread... dont lean forward as much stomach sucked in, chest up high hands futher round the back and round the small of your waist


cheers mate

always found the rear lat spread hard but im practising daily so

should get better at it.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

greg fear said:


> what supps do u take to get 80g of fat in your diet?
> 
> thats alot of omega 3 caps, what u take all together


sorry for the late response mate....

125g mackerel

25g walnuts

3g Fish oil

180g whole eggs (3 medium eggs 60g each)

250g natural cottage cheese... (wasn't the best but tesco ran out of organic lol)

and just a few grams here and there from other foods...


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

lat spread is a tuff pose to nail!!

as db said dont lean forwards. i find that doing a stomach vacuum lifts my chest nicely and puts my back in the corrct position.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

have ordered all my tanning stuff now for the show so everything is

feeling more real now and cant wait for the day

so awaiting there arrival, have got my trunks already and was

posing in them sun down the gym whilst being looked at

happy with the way things are going and can see my body changeing daily with getting leaner and more cuts, very impressed how my body has responded to the extra wrk that was needed

im feeling alot tireder tho, and dont seem to be able to consentrate

in wrk or in any other aspects of my life except my training lol

but not long left so staying focussed on the task in hand:lift:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

greg fear said:


> im feeling alot tireder tho, and dont seem to be able to consentrate
> 
> in wrk or in any other aspects of my life except my training lol


Tell me about it, its a right bastard isnt it:gun:

Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Tell me about it, its a right bastard isnt it:gun:
> 
> Keep up the good work mate!


yes its very challenging but thats why only a few ppl ever get up

on that stage so we deserve a pat on the back just for doing it

anything else is a bonus


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

4.5 wks left now till i step up on that stage and really looking forward

to getting up there, finding it harder everyday now but sticking to it

not to long left so digging deep will be taking some mor epics on sat

which will b 4wks out and i wil have lost another 3ponds in these pics

from the last ones i posted so everything is going well


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

the last couple of days i have really struggled with the diet

and seem to of changed person personality wise

i have turned into a grumpy old man 

cant get my head round wrk the slightest thing seems to annoy me

and ppl are saying i look ill which cant be gd lmao

high carb day on sun so battling to get there one more day

left


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

mate, we all have those days....its tough! anybody who says its easy is talkin sh1t!

and the grumpiness.....get used to it mate, im an insufferable tw*t all the time...i snap and shout for no reason. people have to get used to it! this is number 1 priority...not the fact that u may be a lil grumpy. forget about everybody else and just focuss.

i gotta tell you...iv been doing it 12 weeks....i find the diet ok....but im strugglin with my head this week.

soldier on mate!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

greg fear said:


> the last couple of days i have really struggled with the diet
> 
> and seem to of changed person personality wise
> 
> ...


Stay strong - dont let the McNinja's get you.

Just keep thinking of the show, how good it will be.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> mate, we all have those days....its tough! anybody who says its easy is talkin sh1t!
> 
> and the grumpiness.....get used to it mate, im an insufferable tw*t all the time...i snap and shout for no reason. people have to get used to it! this is number 1 priority...not the fact that u may be a lil grumpy. forget about everybody else and just focuss.
> 
> ...


thats two of us then cos im snapping all the time, which isint usually me

but im just telling ppl to leave me alone till after the show, then i

will be happy again  i think why im fidning it harder too is because i was behind and have to make up for it now so its taking it out of me

thanks for the support mate your new pics are looking gd keep it up


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Stay strong - dont let the McNinja's get you.
> 
> Just keep thinking of the show, how good it will be.


lol them mcninja's are running through my head all the time

but not goin to give into them

thanks for the support really does help espically when having a bad day

i know tomoz i will be on top form again, as feel better all ready

just from talking to ppl on here :lift:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks, and yeh dieting hard to catch up is tuff!!

im a lil bit low cos im still not where i want to be this close to the 2nd show.

done all i can do....so got o be chuffed really. just hate how it messes wih ur head.

scott


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> thanks, and yeh dieting hard to catch up is tuff!!
> 
> im a lil bit low cos im still not where i want to be this close to the 2nd show.
> 
> ...


stay strong mate and put the effort in now these last stages, i agree messes my head rite up also

anyway im feeling much better today, it is goin to be a low carb day but im off wrk so just goiin to relax without any stress so should be fine

and carb up tomoz then


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Stay strong - dont let the McNinja's get you.


Have to say the McNinja's have got me several times this prep:gun:

Keep it up Greg and once you see some good changes post some new pics:lift:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

just a quick update

this wk so far has gone alot better than last wk

and i am coping better with sdieting and wrk which im glad

as last wk was terrible,

have come along way since the first pics i posted up and will

try take one more lot of pics maybe around the 3wk out mark

to show u where im at but at the moment im progressing well

and sticking to everything for these last few wks


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

greg fear said:


> just a quick update
> 
> this wk so far has gone alot better than last wk
> 
> ...


Greg some bastard has gone and nicked a number of vowels from your post.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Greg some bastard has gone and nicked a number of vowels from your post.


txt spk? myby he tryd2crm is pst in2 255chars frm is mob?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

lol thanks for the english lesson guys neva did listen in school


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

New pics greg get them up log is no good with out regular pics!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

greg fear said:


> lol thanks for the english lesson guys neva did listen in school


Lol a dislexic person called you out over grammer, but seriously keep up the good work with the contest prep.

Four weeks left yea?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> New pics greg get them up log is no good with out regular pics!


goin to take some pics tonight which will be excatly 3.5wks out from

my show,


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Lol a dislexic person called you out over grammer, but seriously keep up the good work with the contest prep.
> 
> Four weeks left yea?


lol i know whats up with that mayb im the dislexic one,

yes mate im really focused at the moment and more determined than last wk feeling much better

3.5wks left now time is goin quick :lift: not long till i can eat


----------



## bodybuilder (Jul 10, 2005)

greg

what is your currrent diet at the mo and your cardio programme?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bodybuilder said:


> greg
> 
> what is your currrent diet at the mo and your cardio programme?


cardio i have bn doing hour AM and an hour PM

carbs have bn cycled 60g on low days when im not lifting

and when lifting 110g carbs

protein remains the same at about 250g a day

have cut back on weights now for the final 3.5wks only doing weights

4times a wk as i have no energy left cardio is done everyday tho

bn trying to lose 3pounds every wk


----------



## bodybuilder (Jul 10, 2005)

do u have high carb days where say you go up to 300-400g?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bodybuilder said:


> do u have high carb days where say you go up to 300-400g?


i used to every sunday have a cheat meal

but that has stopped for me now  with regards to carbing up

on sundays which was my cheat day i now just take my carbs up to 160/170g

basically im just having an extra carb meal on that day now but everything

must be clean from here on in

no more curry nights


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i have had some more pics taken from 3.5wks out

and im very pleased with the progress i have made

have got some deep cuts in my legs now

and everything is coming together nicely

have dropped alot of bodyfat over the last few wks,

which i think u will see when i post the pics up

im hoping to get them up tomoz or sun at the latest

have neva been more determined than i am right now and i feel

full of energy which im also suprised at but not complaining :lift:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

good for you mate keep it up.

look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Get your pictures up!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

here's some pics taken from 3.5wks out

starting to dry out a lil bit now still holding alot of water tho

have 3wks left now to get my conditioning alot better so will be working

even harder,

still im happy with the way things are goin looking back to the first pics i posted up,


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

one more


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

just got in from my hour cardio out in the rain once again 

and im shattered im carbing up today tho so something to look forward to,

also from doing this contest prep i have realised how wrong i have bn

with my nutrition/diet in the years i have bn training

but this sport u learn things everyday and constantly get new ideas

it has been a great learning curb for me and i know now that next time

i will be alot better,

i have 3wks left now to be the best i can be for my first show


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

its amazing how much you learn 1st time round isnt it.

im guna be on stage i a few hours.....i cant sleep!

SCOTT


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

looking much better in ur pics too!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers scott the support does help as u know it drives u harder

and pushes u in the final stages

yes mate i cant believe how much u learn when doing your first show

i cant wait to get it done get my head down and put some serious size

on  in the off season whilst staying relatively lean

lol i wld be the same u just want to get up there i bet

best of luck mate, u will do well


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You have come along way since your first photos mate. Looking very good. Push hard in these final stages mate and you'll be where you need to be come show time.

Well done mate, once again looking great.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking much better mate!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> You have come along way since your first photos mate. Looking very good. Push hard in these final stages mate and you'll be where you need to be come show time.
> 
> Well done mate, once again looking great.


thanks alot mate, have worked really hard to try catch up

and will continue to do so

3weeks left for both of us

then its time to eat again


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

DB said:


> looking much better mate!


cheers baz mate,

just a quick question for the ones that know the answer

i have been dieting last week on 100g carbs training days

and non training days 50g

today is my carb up day and will have consumed 280g of carbs

mainly clean, do you think this is to much? as im unsure how much i

should take in

im weighing at around 160lbs right now so its about 1.75g carb per pound im having, if someone could answer this for me or let me know if

i should consume less carbs being 3wks out i would be greatfull thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

greg fear said:


> cheers baz mate,
> 
> just a quick question for the ones that know the answer
> 
> ...


not sure how u are dieting mate? id this a high day or a refeed? i'd say prob 450g today if its a once a week high/refeed day? as the carbs for the rest of the week are low as!

how much fat?

protien seems about right but should be lowered on high carb days.. fats should be pretty low on high days


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

DB said:


> not sure how u are dieting mate? id this a high day or a refeed? i'd say prob 450g today if its a once a week high/refeed day? as the carbs for the rest of the week are low as!
> 
> how much fat?
> 
> protien seems about right but should be lowered on high carb days.. fats should be pretty low on high days


from next week it will be 80g carbs on training days taken pwo and pwo meal 1

and zero carbs on

days where i dont train which will be 3days of the wk

meals that are consumed with no carbs are fats/protein 50/50 of the overall cals

yes i have a high day every sunday mate so would you say i need to eat more carbs on these days then , being as im only weighing 160 pounds?

what is the general rule if any as im not sure about the carbing up bit

and dont want to go over eating thanks for the advice mate


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Greg remember its a refeed day I always find that if i consume around 600 grams carbs on refeed day I am lighter on the Tuesday as it re-kicks my motabalism. Stick to you plan mate and if that means a big refeed day then go for it!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Greg remember its a refeed day I always find that if i consume around 600 grams carbs on refeed day I am lighter on the Tuesday as it re-kicks my motabalism. Stick to you plan mate and if that means a big refeed day then go for it!


 im goin to make myself another bowl of oats now 

thanks for answering that clarkey, as i really didnt know how much i should consume, i didnt want to go over bored

how much do you weigh if u dont mind me asking because if u alot heavier than me then i should still have alot less carbs than 600


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

80g on training days is very low mate.. i know you're light but even so..


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

greg fear said:


> im goin to make myself another bowl of oats now
> 
> thanks for answering that clarkey, as i really didnt know how much i should consume, i didnt want to go over bored
> 
> how much do you weigh if u dont mind me asking because if u alot heavier than me then i should still have alot less carbs than 600


No probs Greg I do the under 80kg class and I have around 600 grams on refeed day, I find that the refeed keeps me full and as i said before helps kick start the motabilism. Two weeks out I stopped the refeeds and just had a clean cheat meal, one week out this stops. Just remember each individual is different but personally mate I think as your on such low carbs a refeed will do you the world of good for both body and mind..thats just my opinion. Your looking great in your pics mate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

DB said:


> 80g on training days is very low mate.. i know you're light but even so..


yea i agree it is maybe abit to low think im just goin to stick to 100g carbs on training days for

this wk pwo shake will have 70g carbs

then pwo meal 1hour after will have 30g carbs 17g fat 35g protein


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

clarkey said:


> No probs Greg I do the under 80kg class and I have around 600 grams on refeed day, I find that the refeed keeps me full and as i said before helps kick start the motabilism. Two weeks out I stopped the refeeds and just had a clean cheat meal, one week out this stops. Just remember each individual is different but personally mate I think as your on such low carbs a refeed will do you the world of good for both body and mind..thats just my opinion. Your looking great in your pics mate.


ok thanks mate, im thinking next wk then i will do as db suggested and have around 400 to 450g carbs as there is around a 10kg difference in your weight and my weight and see how i go with that, looking forward to next sunday already now wish i had eaten more carbs today 

thanks for helping me out on this one

guys DB and clarkey has helped cheers


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

im abit confused here i woke this morning

and my weight is up 2pound

although im looking leaner and conditioning is better im up 2pound in weight should this happen i dont know what to do here?

im not lifting today so will be consuming no carbs it will just be my cardio today, and will see what i weigh tomorrow

im trying not to get caught up in this as i do look better but, really not

sure now as i have put this extra weight on


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It could be water weight Greg.

TBH, with your diet & the amount of cardio being done, I can't see fat being put on. I know it's easy to say & hard to hear, but don't get caught up with the weight game. The judges couldn't give two fcuks what you weigh on stage.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking great mate. Keep it up.

I'm right with you. 3 weeks to go. This is where the fun starts.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

PRL said:


> Looking great mate. Keep it up.
> 
> I'm right with you. 3 weeks to go. This is where the fun starts.


Jesus!!!

Look at the size of your legs dude!!!!!!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Jesus!!!
> 
> Look at the size of your legs dude!!!!!!!


Thanks bro, new and improved all over. lol

Like I said, this is where the fun starts.

Hang in there Greg mate. Your going to love it.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> It could be water weight Greg.
> 
> TBH, with your diet & the amount of cardio being done, I can't see fat being put on. I know it's easy to say & hard to hear, but don't get caught up with the weight game. The judges couldn't give two fcuks what you weigh on stage.
> 
> Keep your chin up.


thats what i was thinking it must be water abit of a shock to the sytem to say the least lol

but defiently leaner and as u said doubt i would be putting fat on in these stages


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

PRL said:


> Thanks bro, new and improved all over. lol
> 
> Like I said, this is where the fun starts.
> 
> Hang in there Greg mate. Your going to love it.


thanks mate

yea not long left i really cant wait to get up on that stage

im HOOKED :lift:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

just a quick update everything seems to be going gd and slowly

chipping away

very confused about my final week not to sure how to go about it

have asked luke and james to maybe help me out on this one

or if anyone else can give me some general information on what to do

as im really not to sure as this is the first time for me

im weighing 11stone now so just some basic guidelines on how many carbs i should eat during the carb up phase would be very greatful


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My advise mate is to ask one person and stick with that one person only. If you listen to too many people you'll end up f()cking it up (Too many cooks spoil the broth). I personally am not knowledgable enough to advise you on it but I'm sure James, Tom, Paul etc would be happy to help. The way I am doing it is posted on my thread. This is under the advise of James L and may be useful to you but obviously get in contact with one of the experienced competitors and I'm sure they will be happy to help mate.

Your prep seems to have gone extremely well mate. You have show amazing dedication and can proudly stand on stage with your head held high knowing you have done everything you can. Good work mate!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> My advise mate is to ask one person and stick with that one person only. If you listen to too many people you'll end up f()cking it up (Too many cooks spoil the broth). I personally am not knowledgable enough to advise you on it but I'm sure James, Tom, Paul etc would be happy to help. The way I am doing it is posted on my thread. This is under the advise of James L and may be useful to you but obviously get in contact with one of the experienced competitors and I'm sure they will be happy to help mate.
> 
> Your prep seems to have gone extremely well mate. You have show amazing dedication and can proudly stand on stage with your head held high knowing you have done everything you can. Good work mate!


thanks for saying that luke very motivating stuff for myself and i will continue to push myself 110%, thats one thing i like about this forum is people are here to help you

if any of the experinced guys would be willing to give me a few guidelines for my final week i would be very greatful thanks again


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

update time i took some more pics last night which

is two weeks out from my show,

will be posting them up shortly and that will be it till the show then

quite happy with the pics but i know i could of been alot better

but u live and learn by your mistakes im not going to beat myself up

over it, and just continue with the plan and try to get the job done


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

how is the prep going greg?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

bb the great said:


> how is the prep going greg?


Yeah, any more pics?


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

good look for 2morrow m8 im sure ul do amazing!!! Hope alls gud!!! Let me know how u get on fella!!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

hi guys sorry i havent updated, one wk out from my show

and i had an abcess in my right tricep

i have just been let out of hospital after spending 8days there

and having three operations on my arm

and really im devasted and cant believe how unlucky i was for this to happen to me so close to my show, and i really was looking forward to competing, but it wasent ment to be this time

at the moment they say if things go gd it could heal

in a month providing that all heals well, im trying not to let it get me down too much but as you can imagine after all the hard work it is quite hard to

get over something like this,

but there is a show now sept 14th which im hoping to do but

at the moment its just a waiting game to see how long it takes to heal.

but i know if i do manage to do the show in sept that i am going to be alot better than i would of been for this show,

thanks for the support offered to me through my prep, also i had paul helping me out for the final couple of weeks so thanks for that mate

and fingers crossed i make the show in sept, im very determined more than ever


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Greg that is a shame mate i did wonder where you had gone....

do you know how the abcess was caused?

give me a shout if you go for the show in septemebr i will be happy to help you again mate..


----------



## Deca Devil (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry to here that mate, thought I didn't see you Saturday!!

Like you said now you can be ahead of the game regarding your diet for Port Talbot, good luck mate, hope the tri heals quickly for you


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Damm Greg thats shocking bad luck, I know you were realy looking forward to doing the comp as well. But these setbacks will give you more motivation next time round. All the best with the recovery.

Just dont do injectable winstrol next time - tab is not a dirty world.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Greg that is a shame mate i did wonder where you had gone....
> 
> do you know how the abcess was caused?
> 
> give me a shout if you go for the show in septemebr i will be happy to help you again mate..


hi paul it was caused by winstrol injection, so never will be doing that stuff again cant believe how unlucky i was for this to happen a week out from the show, just trying to keep my head up now and not stress over it.

im defiently going to go for the show in sept, i want to compete more than ever as long as i recover in time.

so will give you a shout thanks again mate


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Deca Devil said:


> Sorry to here that mate, thought I didn't see you Saturday!!
> 
> Like you said now you can be ahead of the game regarding your diet for Port Talbot, good luck mate, hope the tri heals quickly for you


a couple of my mates went up asnd said it was a gd show too,

and thought i would of done well but it wasent ment to be

but as you said i will be much better prepared for the port talbot show now and going to give it my all


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Damm Greg thats shocking bad luck, I know you were realy looking forward to doing the comp as well. But these setbacks will give you more motivation next time round. All the best with the recovery.
> 
> Just dont do injectable winstrol next time - tab is not a dirty world.


thanks mate just hope i recover in time to get ready for the show in sept

and yes defiently not going near winstrol again

never want to go through this again


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

unlucky mate, it has been good reading your prep for the comp. All the best for your recovery and i hope you get to compete in september


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

really7 sorry to hear this greg, i have heard of a few people this has happened to using winstrol...... yukky stuff!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

greg fear said:


> hi guys sorry i havent updated, one wk out from my show
> 
> and i had an abcess in my right tricep
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this bad news mate. I kindve know the feeling you have though. I didnt end up in hospital but about 4 weeks ago got a virus when i visited my gf. Ended up puking, cold flushes, couldnt eat a thing for 4/5 days, couldnt even drink water without puking it back up either...completely wrecked everything for me for the south east ukbff which i really wanted to compete in...i can understand just how p*ssed off you are mate.

There are also good shows later on mate, there is the ukbff pudsey north east england title around september/october time. Its ussually a great show with kerry kayes as mc...really well put together ussually.

But in the meantime i hope your tricep heals well mate, focus on it healing, thats the important thing, you can always compete a later time


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

greg .. what a shame .. really feel for you mate. hope the healing goes to plan, just focus on getting better now mate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Sorry to hear this bad news mate. I kindve know the feeling you have though. I didnt end up in hospital but about 4 weeks ago got a virus when i visited my gf. Ended up puking, cold flushes, couldnt eat a thing for 4/5 days, couldnt even drink water without puking it back up either...completely wrecked everything for me for the south east ukbff which i really wanted to compete in...i can understand just how p*ssed off you are mate.
> 
> There are also good shows later on mate, there is the ukbff pudsey north east england title around september/october time. Its ussually a great show with kerry kayes as mc...really well put together ussually.
> 
> But in the meantime i hope your tricep heals well mate, focus on it healing, thats the important thing, you can always compete a later time


i agree it is a major blow when something like this happens to you

during your contest prep and a real set back

but as you said mate alot more shows to do

so head down now and try to get back on track asap

it is killing me not being able to train i seem to just be eating like a horse because im stuck in my house all day trying not to get to fat tho

so wont have to diet as hard :whistling:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Greg mate.

Never do shots in my arms any more. Too much risk. Had a touch and go with a bad batch of tren in 2004.

You will bounce back mate.

Good luck.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the abcess, what gear was it mate?

just curious as ive had 2 scares in the last year from UG LABS..

pm if you'd prefer.

Cheers.

ok just read it was winstrol injects, sorry should have read the whole thread lol

hope you recover soon.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

greg fear said:


> i agree it is a major blow when something like this happens to you
> 
> during your contest prep and a real set back
> 
> ...


Stick with the cardio everyday mate...keep your food intake up and stick with lots of glutamine and 45 mins cardio a day aswell...you should lose minimak muscle this way.

Then when your ready to train again start off slow for 3-4 weeks and then go back on cycle...after 6 weeks back on, youll prob be looking better than you were before anyway.

REMEMBER...its temporary! One thing i realised when i had a scare with my lat (i had a v mild strain which has totally recovered, just from over stretching it would you believe)...that temporary injuries are ok, it could be a lot worse like a broken bone or torn muscle...these are things that we have to be lucky that we havent had!

You can bounce back mate, all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Stick with the cardio everyday mate...keep your food intake up and stick with lots of glutamine and 45 mins cardio a day aswell...you should lose minimak muscle this way.
> 
> Then when your ready to train again start off slow for 3-4 weeks and then go back on cycle...after 6 weeks back on, youll prob be looking better than you were before anyway.
> 
> ...


cheers brit mate looking gd in your pic well done.

yes i have started cardio since yest did struggle with it tho, so just sticking to a slow pace walk for 30mins every other day until my strength builds up again, just to try keep the fat off me, so then there's not as much work for me to do to get in shape for the show in sept


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

after six weeks away from training due to my injury i am finally going to the gym

tonight to train light quads and bi's just to ease myself back into the swing of things

i dont think i will be able to lift properly for a few more weeks tho so it doesn't look like i

am going to make the show on sept 14th which is abit of a downer as i really wanted to compete this year, my plan now is to try to gain as much mass as possible over the next few months hoping to hit 14+ stone at 5"4 which i think i will be able to manage,

at the end of the year im going to south africa cape town, for a few months so will be looking to compete out there at the start of next year


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

winny always a painful shot and notorious for infection,get yourself some winny tabs mate and stick to them far less painful.


----------

